
Predicting the Present with Google Trends - duck
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2009/04/predicting-present-with-google-trends.html
======
duck
Direct link to paper (PDF):
[http://google.com/googleblogs/pdfs/google_predicting_the_pre...](http://google.com/googleblogs/pdfs/google_predicting_the_present.pdf)

